# My Wyoming Antelope Hunt



## Big Musky (Mar 1, 2011)

Hope you enjoy this even a small fraction of how much I did! :sniper:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Love the vid......where did you catch grayling in WY? Don't need a specific lake if you don't want to share.... just an area (ie NW, SW, etc.).


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

Looks like an awesome time. You will have a freezer full of some awesome meat too. Definately one of my favorite animals to eat.


----------



## Big Musky (Mar 1, 2011)

Meadow lake near pinedale.


----------



## Leonten (Oct 10, 2011)

Great Season! Too bad I'm stuck here in California, can't draw a tag. I added a comment to the vid......These animals were NOT harmed during the production of this movie!!!!! They were cleanly dispatched.


----------



## D_Hage (Nov 10, 2004)

Should have repositioned the can in that picture of the kids by the cooler


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Aug 15, 2010)

Instead of the can being on the cooler, it should of been in his hand. That's one way to get them to do their homework. Looks like it was a great trip.


----------

